# Fools in the game



## GBWhite (Oct 9, 2015)

The guy in this story is supposed to be a snake re-locator and demonstrator. I don't think he has a clue. Mistakes a harmless Slatey Grey Snake for a juvenile Taipan. Apparently he knew straight away that it was a Taipan. There's even a photo of him about to milk it. And to think that he is licensed to do demonstrations...then again there's plenty more like him getting demo' licenses these days. 

http://www.southcoastregister.com.au/story/3412248/unwanted-visitor-drops-into-bomaderry/


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Oct 9, 2015)

Speechless. Looks nothing at all like a Taipan.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 9, 2015)

I wonder if that glass was full of scotch a minute ago. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1628407604078608&set=p.1628407604078608&type=3


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice find George. 

It's as good as the reptile educator from SEQld a fair few years back, while showing a class how to handle a death adder, ended up getting bitten himself. You just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 9, 2015)

"The worlds most deadliest snake - a taipan" so every species of taipan is the most dangerous species of snake???? Didn't know coastal taipans and inland taipans had the same venom potency..... And just because a snake has one of the highest venom potency doesn't mean its the deadliest..... Looks like hosers apprentice.... Or his mentor.


----------

